# get away with it , get away with (something)



## Shark

Moderator note: multiple threads merged to create this one.
Note de la Modération : Plusieurs discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.

Hello everyone! I would like to translate this paragraph into French, but I have some difficulties. I perfectly understand the meaning of everything, but I can't find a perfect translation for "_they've got away with something naughty."_

"Like the French, Mr Chirac appears to be a bit dodgy: if his voters fiddle their tax returns and fail to pay their parking tickets, their leader has been accused of indulging in jobs for the boys, electoral list-padding, illicit party fundraising schemes and luxury foreign holidays paid for in cash. The French like to feel they've got away with something naughty; Mr Chirac's many corruption scandals have not harmed him in the slightest.”

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zam

... qu'ils agissent dans l'illégalité, mais en toute impunité cela va de soi/bien entendu


----------



## Shark

Merci beaucoup Zam! Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour une traduction plus précise et plus proche de la version originale?

Je pensais à "les Français aiment avoir le sentiment de s'être tiré impunément de quelque chose de nauséabond".

Any ideas?


----------



## bernik

... qu'ils ont réussi à tricher avec le système sans se faire prendre ?


----------



## zam

Il existe beaucoup de possibilités pour 'get away with', en voici quelques unes:

- tout pouvoir se permettre
- (quoiqu'ils fassent) on leur pardonne tout /on leur passe tout / on leur laisse tout faire / on ne leur dit rien / rien ne leur arrivera
- bien s'en tirer / s'en tirer à bon compte / à bon frais / sans rien /nickel (slang)
- agir en toute impunité
- être quitte pour...

Pour* they've got away with something naughty, *peut-être:

1) 'Les Français aiment sentir qu'ils peuvent/n'aiment rien de mieux que d'enfreindre la loi en toute impunité'  OR
2) Les F n'aiment rien de mieux que de sentir qu'ils peuvent enfreindre les lois/transgresser les règles en toute impunité' OR
3) qu'ils peuvent évoluer/agir aux limites du légal en toute impunité,

(mais bon, je préfère #1 ou #2)


----------



## zam

bernik said:
			
		

> The French like to feel they've got away with something naughty;
> 
> qu'ils ont réussi à tricher avec le système sans se faire prendre ?


 
Oui, c'est bien ça, aussi 'berner le système' ou 'se jouer du système'


----------



## Shark

_"Les français n'aiment rien de mieux que de penser qu'ils ont réussi à se jouer du système" _sera la version que je retiendrais! Merci beaucoup Zam pour tout tes efforts et merci aussi Bernik!

A bientôt!


----------



## ak6_star

Existe-il une expression plus facile pour dire "se tirer d'une situation situation sans être inquiété ou puni" (in english "to get away with it. ex: yes! i got away with it!"
MERCI


----------



## DDT

I'd suggest "s'en sortir"


----------



## viera

Also "s'en tirer" as in "Je m'en suis tiré".


----------



## timpeac

I'm not sure the suggestions given so far are quite right. The original means "to do something bad/illegal/risky and nevertheless do it successfully". For example "they held up the biggest bank in the world and got away with it" "he cheated in his exams and got away with it". Are the suggestions above not rather for an accidental or unexpected situation rather than one you have deliberately chosen? Or am I inventing nuances that don't exist?


----------



## DDT

mmmh...I think you could say "je me suis retrouvé [not chosen] dans le pètrin mais j'ai réussi m'em sortir/tirer"


----------



## timpeac

Yes, but that's my point - "to get *away* *with* something" means as I describe above, "to do successfully something risky/illegal etc". What you describe there is what I thought "s'en sortir/tirer" meant - eg "manage to get *out of* a difficult situation".

I stole the queen's crown but I got away with it. (no one caught me).
The boss wanted me to work late but I got out of it. (I came up with an excuse he accepted).


----------



## DDT

Sorry I hadn't read correctly  
Yet I still think that "s'en sortir/tirer" might work...let's wait for some natives


----------



## Gil

(no one caught me).

How about:
Je ne me suis pas fait prendre.
Je m'en suis tiré blanc comme neige...


----------



## edwingill

re timepac's illegal context if that applies échapper à la justice


----------



## panzemeyer

timpeac said:
			
		

> I'm not sure the suggestions given so far are quite right. The original means "to do something bad/illegal/risky and nevertheless do it successfully". For example "they held up the biggest bank in the world and got away with it" "he cheated in his exams and got away with it". Are the suggestions above not rather for an accidental or unexpected situation rather than one you have deliberately chosen? Or am I inventing nuances that don't exist?


I think "s'en tirer" could fit in each situation. "Ne pas se faire prendre" or "passer à travers les mailles du filet" would be even better I guess (provided the action is bad and intentional). 

But it seems to me that "s'en sortir" carries a positive meaning. It may be inappropriate to use it when talking about bad/illegal behaviours (unless you do approve them).


----------



## ak6_star

Merci à tous! Vous êtes tous sages! lol


----------



## Benjy

<verb here> ni vu ni connu, en douce??


----------



## flora52

Je m'en suis bien sorti!
Je m'en suis pas mal sorti!

Vont peut-être aussi!


----------



## DDT

Benjy said:
			
		

> <verb here> ni vu ni connu, en douce??



Perhaps "je m'en suis tiré sans être vu ni reconnu"?


----------



## Thorsson

2 gars s'échappe d'un comissariat,et ils disent:

"we are not going to let you *get away with this*"

"ne croyez pas que vous allez bien vous en sortir"

ça vous semble bien,ça respecte l'essence même de la phrase?"


----------



## Gil

Mon effort:
"ne croyez pas que vous allez vous en tirer comme ça."


----------



## Thorsson

cool,ça confirme ma pensée.
merci à toi GiL


----------



## jones the jones

Bonjour,
In the sentence below, how would I translate “get away with.” I’m not sure it is the correct way of using it. I’d be grateful for any suggestions.
Merci d’avance!

_Elliott's position was simply that Peru shouldn't be able *to get away with* paying some of its creditors in full and on time, while ignoring the claims of other creditors of equal or greater seniority.
... le Pérou ne devrait pas *sortir indemne* en payant certains de ses créanciers ..._


----------



## Geoffrey Juan

Hi!
This is what i would suggest :
...le Perou ne devrait pas pouvoir sortir indemne de ne payer qu'à certains de ses créanciers ...

Un(e) autre francophone s'y connaissant mieux en grammaire pour améliorer tout ça? 
Hope this helps...


----------



## Frankrike

"...le Pérou ne devrait pas pouvoir *s'en* sortir indemne *en payant á *certains de ses créanciers ..."


----------



## Moon Palace

It sounds weird to say that a country could get away unscathed (indemne), I would suggest simply to say 'le Pérou ne devrait pas *s'en tirer *en payant...'. 
se tirer d'une situation = to get away from a difficult situation.


----------



## Geoffrey Juan

Bonjour Moon Palace,
J'avais pensé à s'en tirer mais n'est-ce pas trop familier dans le contexte?
C'est réellement une question, rien de rhétorique dans la formulation, je me demandais juste si s'en tirer est ou pas une expression familière 
Ciao!


----------



## Moon Palace

It is slightly colloquial indeed, but here it is free reported speech 'it was Elliot's position', and 'get away with it' does not belong to a very formal register either, so that I believe 's'en tirer' would probably well convey Elliot's inner thoughts. It might reveal how annoyed he is by Peru's behaviour.


----------



## Geoffrey Juan

The free reported speech argument is pretty strong...
Thank you very much for the clarification!
by!


----------



## Mecky

Je m'en sors bien ! 
= without any dammage, problem, remonstrance, pain,...


----------



## Evi4041

à la base il y a: to get away with murder
dc c s'en tirer à bon compte, impuni
"you won't get away with it"= tu ne l'emporteras pas dans la tombe, tu me le payeras


----------



## Mahnamahna

Hey!

A native speaker could explain me the meaning of this sentence please ? (Subject: North Korea attack)

"The starting-point for answering the North's agression has to be that, in the most basic sense, the Kims will almost _certainly get away with only_ a symbolic return of fire."

Does it means that the Kims won't be subject to any condamnation from the most severe judgments of the international opinion ?"


----------



## Momerath

I think it means that the attack will not be met with a military counter attack and that North Korea will "get away with" (will go virtually unpunished except for) a symbolic riposte (in the form of a verbal condemnation?). 

So, no. The writer seems to be saying that it must be understood from the outset that North Korea probably will be severely judged by international opinion but that is all.


----------



## gilly08

Hi, 
I have to translate a sentence; the context is the Biblical story of Jairus being stopped on his way by a woman who wanted to be touched by Jesus. 
"How did you let that woman stop your daughter from getting her healing and then let her get away with it?”
My translation is "Comment t’es-tu débrouillé pour laisser filer cette femme qui a, en plus, empêché à ta fille d’obtenir sa guérison ?"
Not quite happy with it. Any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ingoodmood

Comment as-tu pu laisser cette femme empêcher ta fille de guérir et s’en sortir comme cela ?

On pourrait avoir : "Comment as-tu pu laisser cette femme, qui a empêché ta fille d’obtenir sa guérison, s’en sortir comme cela ?" plus proche de votre propre essai de traduction, mais il me semble que l'on perd un peu de sens : on reproche bien 2 choses à Jaïrus : avoir laissé la femme contrarier la guérison de sa fille, et l'avoir laissée impunie de cela.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Comment as-tu pu laisser cette femme priver ta fille de guérison, et qui plus est s'en tirer ainsi ?

Juste une suggestion.


----------



## Itisi

permettre que cette femme empêcher ta fille d'obtenir sa propre guérison, puis la laisser quitte de s'en aller


----------



## gilly08

Merci à tous !


----------

